# Logging in to new forum problems



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

I am having some serious probs in logging in but my password is now working.
The main problem is I have my name on the register about 3 times so cannot update my profile details.
My screen name is also different and initially was buzz2k3 but changed it pre "new forum" to crush iTT

i NEED HELP!!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've moved your post in here as this is where it's most little to get found and handled the quickest. :wink:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> The main problem is I have my name on the register about 3 times so cannot update my profile details.


errr... sorry, not sure what "register" ???

Regarding your username, I can change it to "Crush iTT". Confirm here that you want it done... after that at some point your current username won't work, but "Crush iTT" will.


----------

